# Help me!!!



## Charlita10 (Dec 16, 2012)

Let me tell you my story and I hope someone can relate or tell me everything's going to be okay. It all started this past summer when I was traveling to New York to look at NYU. I'm a high school senior and have been looking at colleges. On the trip there & back, I noticed my breathing was a little weird so I took some Prevacid thinking it was acid reflux. We got home, then a week later we traveled elsewhere for my dad's soccer tournament. On the way home, we stopped at a restaurant and all of a sudden, I couldn't breathe. I was sure I was dying and panicked. My mom calmed me down and that was so scary. Then, for the next week, I had trouble breathing and my arms and legs felt numb. I refused to leave my room in fear that I would have another attack. Soon, I got over it and went on my day to day life. A month later, I had another attack where I couldn't feel my arms and legs for a week and was scared. My doctor put me on .25 Xanax and that helped for a while. I had been taking that twice a day, until now. Two days ago, I was sitting in class when it hit me. Everything seemed surreal and I felt like I was in a dream. Now, today it has just gotten worse. I've researched depersonalization and that sounds like what I have, but I'm convinced that I'm losing my mind. Like, I feel so detached from reality and I'm so confused. Everything looks hazy and I'm just really tired. Please tell me this is just anxiety and what I can do to feel better. My psychiatrist appointment isn't for another month and I don't know if I can make it.​


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

Keep taking the xanax, & I'd make another appt with your GP in the meantime. That could be caused by stress, COPD, & probably many other things.... It sounds to me that he is treating you for panic attacks... Either way, your GP needs to know that the xanax isn't working....
Let your doc know that you've got an appt to meet with a psychiatrist soon, & you'd like any test results pertaining to this condition forwarded to him/her. That way between the two you can get better care.
If it gets so bad you can't take it, you can try going to an ER. But, if they can't find anything physically wrong with you, they will likely evaluate you... Then possibly admit you to the nearest psychiatric facility with a bed open...

Wish you all the best, sounds awful.


----------

